# Mag



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anybody played it? Worth buying?


----------



## andycallaghan (Feb 28, 2010)

Takes a bit of getting used to, but I prefer it to COD MW2 now.
Good game coz there's so many people playing that it's always busy.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------

